# First Flintlock caliber, styles etc.



## leoparddog (Nov 4, 2016)

So in another thread just below I mentioned that I want to expand beyond my Hawkens caplock and get my first flintlock.  With some help and suggestions here I've spent way too many hours looking through many websites and trying to learn what I don't know.

I'm not sure I've learned that much yet but I have gotten an idea or two.  One thing that I can't decide upon exactly yet but seems to have an impact on style of flintlock is caliber.  I've ruled out a .50 mainly because I have one and it shoots PRB and other projectiles pretty well.  So that leaves me with choosing between a .54 or .58.  I don't think I have much interest in going larger than a .58 caliber.

Some of the sites I've looked at don't offer certain styles in anything larger than a .50 but the highly recommended Jim Chambers Issac Hayes does come in a .54 and his Christians Spring - Edward Marshall comes in a .58

Between the two and given that I won't be able to hold either of them before buying, I'm hesitant on the Edward Marshall, the buttstock is 2 3/16" wide - which just seems absolutely huge in my mind's eye.  There are others that are even wider.

Sitting Fox has an Early Penn Transitional Jager in .54 or .58 that strikes my fancy but some details are lacking.  I'll end up spending about the same or a little more on a Sitting Fox once I add on the metal machining that Jim Chambers includes.  Choices on Sitting Fox's website are few in the larger than .50 caliber rifles.

I've also looked at TVM and found references to Tip Curtis' shop in TN, but I'm not ready to make a trip up there yet.  TVM is a possible choice for a completed rifle at a few hundred more than one of the kits.

So the .58 does shoot a heavier round ball and might be more effective than a .54 but does it matter?

Thoughts about these styles of rifles and calibers would be appreciated.  
Thanks


----------



## stabow (Nov 5, 2016)

Leonarddog 
Me being left handed I have fewer choices. The Chambers Issac Haines is a great choice I have one in 50 cal and one in 54 cal the 38" barrel IMHO is the perfect length for hunting the 46"44" barrel are a tad to long for me 42" is ok but I really like the 38".
TVM makes nice kits also they can work with you on barrels and length their Southern rifle would be nice in 54.


----------



## stabow (Nov 5, 2016)

If you never built one from a kit/ parts list I would recommend buying one in the white or one that's done.
I bought a few from TVM by making payments it takes them about 7 months to build one just a thought.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Nov 5, 2016)

You won't go wrong with Chambers, TVM, or .54 caliber.


----------



## leoparddog (Nov 5, 2016)

Yes, I have some concerns with the metal work, but I've finished a few stocks in the past and done some bluing on smaller items and cleaning up older guns.  I'd like this first one to be "in the white" or completed.  Maybe I'd get a Lyman kit if I want a project after this first one.

From TVM, it doesn't make much sense to order an "in the white" build as it only saves me $100, for the labor involved to finish one I'd let them do it.  A 36" barrel seems about right for hunting.

I do like the Southern Rifle style from TVM, seriously leaning towards a .58 just for the weight of the ball and penetration on game


----------



## stabow (Nov 5, 2016)

The 58 will knock a hole in something for sure. I had a 40 cal done in 36" if I had to do it again I would of gotten it in 42", but everyone's likes are different.


----------



## SASS249 (Nov 5, 2016)

I have a left handed Isaac Haines in 54 and live in Cobb CTY. If you want to come by and see it just send me s pm


----------



## Darkhorse (Nov 5, 2016)

Don't rule out Tip Curtis when it comes to "in the white" rifles. Mr. Tip likes to build rifles and once had a lot of "in the white" rifles for sale. I've heard good things about his rifles.
He doesn't have a website or advertise much so it's difficult to know just what your getting. He used to have a price list he would mail to you if you asked. But the photos were bad.
It wouldn't hurt to make a trip to his place "The Frontier Shop" that way you could look at what he has to offer and get an education about longrifles at the same time.

The 38" barrell is pretty much standard on a lot of rifles and kits. I've heard it told that John Getz and a couple others were designing the first Isacc Haines kits and a 38" barreled rifle was the longest one the stock carver could handle, so 38 it was and remains.
But that's OK, I have 2 38" barrels and like them a lot.


----------



## Muldoon (Nov 14, 2016)

*A great builder.....*

within your own state is Tom Watson! I got the upper rifle from Tom about a year ago and he does excellent work! The flint is a .50 caliber and is VERY accurate. The lower rifle in photo is a GRRW in .54 caliber and it also is very accurate. I shoot off of my left shoulder and I have had no trouble shooting this flinter! Works really well!



FlPerc by Sharps Man, on Flickr



Group shot recently with the flinter:



100yd by Sharps Man, on Flickr


----------



## leoparddog (Nov 14, 2016)

Nice shooting there Muldoon!

Yesterday I received a copy of "The art of building the Pennsylvania Longrifle" by Dave Ehrig and Chuck Dixon in the mail.  I've already read half way through it.  It breaks down the process of building pretty well.  

After looking at SASS249's Issac Haines (Thanks Bert!) I'm leaning towards buying the I.H. kit from Chambers and trying to build it myself.  I'm still a little scairt that I'm going to mess up the stock but it will keep me out of trouble for a few weeks this winter.


----------



## stabow (Nov 15, 2016)

Good deal if you have any problems just ask. I have a DVD building the Jim Chambers kit I can loan to you if you want.


----------



## leoparddog (Nov 15, 2016)

Thanks Stabow, 
I was looking at buying that DVD too.  I may hit you up for a borrowing when I get my parts in hand.


----------



## stabow (Nov 15, 2016)

Just let me know and PM me your address when your ready.


----------

